# Someone is selling a 1987 Blue Sentra Coupe



## Sundermeyer (Sep 8, 2014)

I like to scan the net for these things in case someone is interested.

nh.craigslist.org/cto/5993271160.html

It's too far away for me.

-Marc


----------



## fiddlerere (Feb 16, 2017)

Didn`t understand what are you talking about. Repeat?


----------



## Car guy (Mar 31, 2016)

Reached out to the guy. Didn't hear back.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Here is a cooler 1987 Nissan in Ottawa for the equivalent of 3700 US. Check out the futuristic dash

Price reduced Must sell 1987 Nissan 300ZX NA Coupe T-top | used cars & trucks | Ottawa | Kijiji


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Why are we posting a 300ZX in the old Sentra/Pulsar section?


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Sorry for that. Wasn't really posting so much about a model as I was about a year. I was just surprised to find a 30 year old Nissan available in my general market area. Thought it made a cool juxtaposition with the 87 Sentra. I haven't seen either car in the flesh for at least a decade. In fact could not find a single 1987 Sentra currently for sale in Canada.


----------



## Tricky Tom (Jul 20, 2019)

The reason that I am looking on here in the first place..
I have a 1987 Nissan Sentra Hatchback.....49,000 actual miles on it. 
It was my step fathers and he passed. bought it from the estate, he was the only owner and now I am the second.
It had 31,000 miles on it when I got it.
is licensed, insured, and drove it just yesterday......
Has some hail damage on it now......but very nice.....Might sell if price gets right


----------

